# Converting Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal Smoker to Propane



## silver8ack (May 28, 2010)

So...I recently got into smoking...like a month ago :)  Tried smoking a pork butt on the weber kettle.  It turned out fine, but as I'm sure you are aware was a PITA to maintain temps.  So I got a Brinkmann Gourmet Charcoal smoker off of craigslist.  Brand new for $40...did some mods (charcoal grate, damper on bottom vent, holes/damper on lid, proper thermometer).  Smoked a couple of racks of spare ribs and they turned out great, although temps were still a pain to manage on this thing because it's so leaky.

In all fairness, I don't think it was the smoker's fault though...  It seems all the lump charcoal in my area has gone trough a torture test and is mainly comprised of tiny bits of coal.  These obviously clog the air ways and smother the fire.  Also, I was using wood chips because that's all I had.  I think they kept catching on fire and made the temps climb.

But anyway, I've decided to do another 'mod' to the ECB.  I made it a propane smoker.  Actually, It didn't even require any modding.  I just plopped it on top of a turkey fryer burner.  I plan to run some bolts down through the charcoal pan to provide a barrier so the pan doesn't slide around when sitting on the burner.

So does this seam like a viable approach?  If I just put some wood chunks in the charcoal pan (remove the grate), will I get some good smoke from this?  Pics attached!


----------

